

EveryoneAPI - mooreds
https://www.everyoneapi.com/

======
realusername
I think the website illustrates perfectly what can be wrong with a landing
page, I had absolutely no idea what the product is suppose to do. Is it a
mocking api generating fake user data ? "A Simple Data API" is also to vague
to get an idea on what the product is doing. (I had the answer when having a
look at the footer but I'm not sure everyone will have a look at the footer).

The pricing page is also really terrible, I see a list of prices for data
types but I have no idea how it's actually billed. There is a small infobox on
the bottom saying that I'm billed for each successful request, but that should
be on the top since I had no idea what the price meant (the button is not
inside the box as any pricing page by the way).

It would be also nice to have a price average for the api, how much does it
cost to look-up basic customer info on 1000 numbers ? I have to use a
calculator to answer that.

(By the way does it work outside the US ? I can only see US phone formats and
zip codes).

~~~
michaelmior
Agreed. My best guess would have been that the service is an API that allows
you to access information on individuals. I suppose this could be useful, but
I don't immediately see what "powerful apps" I would build.

~~~
mikegreen
On the CRM/targeted marketing side, there are use cases for finding out
address and other personal info from any tidbit of information you have. Many
times you only get an email or phone, or on the flip side a name + address.

Few examples: In a call center environment, looking up the name and address of
the caller to know who you're talking to. Matching loosely on name and zip
code can provide the operator with a good idea who they are talking to. The
system can then match the caller to demographic and interest data to better
support sales/marketing/routing decisions.

We use fullcontact to get social profile (twitter, fb, angellist, linkedin,
etc) based on an email or phone number in order to better know the user and
their social influence that they can have for our customers. Why? Many third
party booking systems (flights, hotels, misc travel, etc) provide only the
required fields to make the booking stick with the provider (hotel, for
example), in order to prevent the provider from contacting the customer
directly and taking away that third party booking service (Expedia, for
example) revenue. As such, if Expedia only sends name and zip code, or name
and phone number, we can match that with existing public data and/or look it
up in fullcontact (or something like this phone reverse lookup) in order to
get a more complete profile of a guest.

------
comeonnow
No terms and conditions, no privacy policy, no about us, no way of knowing
whether these details were lawfully obtained.

After some digging, looks like it's by these guys:
[https://www.telephonyresearch.com/](https://www.telephonyresearch.com/)

Also looks to be a spin off of their other product:
[https://www.opencnam.com/](https://www.opencnam.com/)

~~~
hackops
I found terms...
[https://www.everyoneapi.com/terms](https://www.everyoneapi.com/terms)

~~~
comeonnow
Looks like that page was added after my comment, and before yours. Google
Cache shows the link in the footer not present 3 days ago. [1]

Also, I notice you've only ever commented on 3 different HN topics all of
which relate to this service, so I'm going to hazard a guess and say you're
linked in some way to this project, and thought you'd add the terms link, and
post this comment in an attempt to discredit my comment.

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1lkLIOR...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1lkLIOROH4gJ:https://www.everyoneapi.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
Lord_Zero
The terms are identical, a simple copy/paste.

[https://www.opencnam.com/terms](https://www.opencnam.com/terms)

[https://www.everyoneapi.com/terms](https://www.everyoneapi.com/terms)

------
jprince
This is pretty scary. I imagine this is public information, but making it
easily accessible just makes it a little more frightening.

------
johnhenry
As mentioned in many of the other comments, the site does not do a good job or
explaining it's purpose. As far as I can tell, it's a database of personal
information indexed by telephone number. While this information may be public,
it raises privacy concerns, and I do not necessarily condone their right to
sell it. Furthermore, I'm very curious as to the "location.geo" attribute that
specifies the user's latitude and longitude -- is this in real time? (meaning
they can track individual users somehow) or is it based off of the billing
address of an associated account? -- either way, I definitely do not condone
selling a users's location information.

------
philjackson
I want to know if they have information about me, if so, I want it off.

Edit: I signed up with a throwaway account and you can't make a single query
without paying. Makes the "try it" link seem misleading to me.

~~~
cube00
Comeonnow above linked to another product of theirs;
[https://www.opencnam.com](https://www.opencnam.com) it has a "hobby" tier,
might be worth a look to see what they have on you.

------
cbovis
This really needs a better brochure site. The actual purpose of the service is
hidden at the bottom left:

"EveryoneAPI is a simple data service that provides business developers with
the easiest and most comprehensive way to access telephone data on the web."

Even then it's pretty obscure. Are we talking worldwide? US only? What's the
data source?

~~~
r-u-serious
Well, it says "everyone" on the box!

------
SideburnsOfDoom
What problem does this solve, and how will it be paid for?

~~~
aeden
My take: if you're handling marketing and all you have is someone's phone
number you can gather quite a bit of data about that person so you can segment
them for marketing purposes.

------
cube00
The site talks about "telephone data" yet the picture example
([https://www.everyoneapi.com/static/img/bruce.png](https://www.everyoneapi.com/static/img/bruce.png))
has a status (presume relationship) of "single", what else are they using
apart from "telephone data"?

~~~
rjaco31
When I'm watching at their example, the only 'status' field has a value of
'true'. I don't think it's about relationship, more likely about the phone-
line being active.

------
SnacksOnAPlane
I honestly don't understand why anyone would use this. Can you present a
compelling use case for it?

Because no one I know is saying "gosh I wish I could publish my personal
information somewhere, but there's just no way to do it!"

~~~
dpweb
Marketing. I have someone's phone number now I can get further info to build a
dossier on them for targeted marketing efforts.

OP - Bitcoin payment link is down..

~~~
Maarten88
Sales. Prospect calls, phonenumber gets recognized, agent gets all information
about the person calling on screen.

------
dfragnito
We were thinking about doing something like this as a demo of our cloud
database [http://schemafreedb.com/](http://schemafreedb.com/). At first that
is what I thought this was a demo of a cloud DB.

------
dlsym
There is something seriously wrong with the paperclip.

------
abritishguy
Doesn't seem to work outside US, an awful landing page and numerous bugs
(bitcoin payment doesn't work).

------
johnwallz
What are their data sources? How reliable is it? How do they keep it fresh? No
mention.

------
Xorlev
Their pricing belies their origins, that is indeed standard enterprise data
pricing.

------
Beltiras
Why would I sign up my information? Seriously. Why?

~~~
mooreds
Not sure what you mean. I don't think this is opt in.

~~~
Beltiras
Then this is the most massive breach of privacy laws I have ever seen
presented to me.

~~~
rjaco31
I'm pretty sure this is public information..

------
izqui
This is creappy as hell

